# my 93 big body with 05 cadi interior



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## EVANASTY

fresh look
clean


----------



## XLowLifeX

thanks homie


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## REYXTC

NICE!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

thats well done, looks stock :biggrin: 
personally i like those 80s pillowtops in em too, but this is new to me 
did u run into any probs puttin it in there?


----------



## XLowLifeX

the back seat took some work to fit and wrap around...front seats wernt horrible just alot of figuring out were to weld spacers and shit.. dying everything to match the new seats was a pain..dash, and all the door panels were a pain.. fiberglassed the side pilars were the seat belts used to come out and put new cadi headliner material in.. carpet was crap when i bought it...real thin and wrinkled so we glued it to the factory carpet so it would lay tight and flat.


----------



## tito_ls

looks real clean homie.....what kind of caddy did da interior come out of?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

it came out of an 05 deville i beleive...


----------



## wonderz_2007

i always like seeing the newer style seats in fleets...good job


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by wonderz_2007_@Nov 22 2007, 11:18 PM~9285742
> *i always like seeing the newer style seats in fleets...good job
> *



:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## wired61

looks good,,,,,i like the air controls between the back seat and front,in the console....


----------



## Hustler on the go

Looks nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 23 2007, 02:50 PM~9288697
> *Looks nice! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro..


----------



## plague

:thumbsup: I LIKE IT LOOKS REAL CLEAN


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by plague_@Nov 23 2007, 05:59 PM~9289904
> *:thumbsup: I LIKE IT LOOKS REAL CLEAN
> *


thanks man..your cadi is bad ass..


----------



## XLowLifeX




----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

clean!!


----------



## 1980caddy

does all the electric work? like the power seat/heat,seatbeltdeal?


----------



## 3whlcmry

looks real clean


----------



## 509Rider

Nice work.


----------



## acosta512

Dam,that look real clean and perfect


----------



## 1980caddy

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Nov 24 2007, 06:38 PM~9296236
> *does all the electric work? like the power seat/heat,seatbeltdeal?
> *


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

Damn that's a super clean look homie. Good idea came out looking fresh


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Nov 24 2007, 06:38 PM~9296236
> *does all the electric work? like the power seat/heat,seatbeltdeal?
> *


all the poer works except the heated/ ac seats...this winter we are gonna try to fab the matching door panels to fit so we will hook up all the 05 buttons to work..i post pics when its done


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 24 2007, 09:55 PM~9297545
> *Damn that's a super clean look homie. Good idea came out looking fresh
> *


thanks man im pretty happy with how it came out..its diffrent then alot of the shit around so i figured it would catch more looks..but most people that dont roll cadis dont even know theres anything different..haha


----------



## KILLA G

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 09:43 AM~9281387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y R UR SWITCHES SO IN THE MIDDLE LIKE THAT


----------



## KILLA G

R U THE ONE THAT WAS FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOT TO LONG AGO


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 25 2007, 04:40 AM~9298849
> *Y R UR SWITCHES SO IN THE MIDDLE LIKE THAT
> *


there not really..they look like it in the pic though..plus i got my hopping switch all the way over by the door on the left.. yeah it was featured in lrm like 3 moths ago..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

them seats were stolen from me! :angry:


----------



## 1980caddy

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 25 2007, 04:35 AM~9298844
> *all the poer works except the heated/ ac seats...this winter we are gonna try to fab the matching door panels to fit so we will hook up all the 05 buttons to work..i post pics when its done
> *


  sweetness


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 25 2007, 12:18 PM~9300211
> *them seats were stolen from me! :angry:
> *



can i say....hater!!! tuna you had that shit sittin in your basement for like a year or some shit.. haha..and by the way i hear you sold nick them damn dumps you fucker!!! iyou told me you wouldnt seperate it.. so what do you have left?? anymore dumps? or that booty kit? i might even need the pumps..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 25 2007, 06:22 PM~9301679
> *can i say....hater!!! tuna you had that shit sittin in your basement for like a year or some shit.. haha..and by the way i hear you sold nick them damn dumps you fucker!!! iyou told me you wouldnt seperate it..  so what do you have left?? anymore dumps? or that booty kit? i might even need the pumps..
> *


 :biggrin: 

I have the 3 pumps and the moonroof and not much else left. Hit me up when you get back to Ohizzle


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 25 2007, 06:24 PM~9302448
> *:biggrin:
> 
> I have the 3 pumps and the moonroof and not much else left.  Hit me up when you get back to Ohizzle
> *



i will fo sho... i might take them pumps off your hands..there pretty old and beat up so they cant be worth too much.. :dunno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 10:45 AM~9281403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :banghead: that looks real good hit me up homie


----------



## YoungHef

looks good man


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Nov 26 2007, 06:16 PM~9311061
> *:banghead: that looks real good hit me up homie
> *


thanks homie..yeah i as gonna hit you up this week.. for sure..but my number is 440 231 4251 if you wanna hit me up..


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 27 2007, 12:26 AM~9314063
> *thanks homie..yeah i as gonna hit you up this week.. for sure..but my number is 440 231 4251 if you wanna hit me up..
> *


ok kool ill hit you up and ill see wuz going on this weekend out here, how long you out here for?


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Nov 25 2007, 07:40 AM~9298849
> *Y R UR SWITCHES SO IN THE MIDDLE LIKE THAT
> *


I have mine mounted to the ash tray too. The dash is so low that my legs would hit the switches with them mounted to the left side.


----------



## Scrapin63

:worship: :thumbsup: nice caddy


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

love how it turned out, very nice!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Nov 27 2007, 07:41 AM~9315303
> *ok kool ill hit you up and ill see wuz going on this weekend out here, how long you out here for?
> *


3 months :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 27 2007, 08:01 AM~9315389
> *love how it turned out, very nice!
> *


  thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX

:biggrin:


----------



## lakewood_253

clean interior...what size wheels are those?14x6 or 14x7?


----------



## lakewood_253

double post :uh:


----------



## SMLON83S

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 09:38 AM~9281351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN NICE JOB I WAS THINKING OF DOING THAT TO MY FLEET BUT WAS SCARED IT WOULD BE TO MUCH SHIT COULD YOU EXPLAIN HOW YOU MADE THE BACK SIT FIT SO GOOD AND HOW DID YOU RUN POWER THE THE FRONT SEATS


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Dec 3 2007, 12:33 AM~9360702
> *clean interior...what size wheels are those?14x6 or 14x7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14x6 homie  id like to get some 13x7 daytons soon though


----------



## OakCliffRider

That looks real good, i like it. Custom, but yet stock.


----------



## OGDinoe1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@Dec 4 2007, 08:08 PM~9375030
> *That looks real good, i like it. Custom, but yet stock.
> *



thanks man....thats what i was going for... most people cant tell i did anything to it..haha


----------



## lakewood_253

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 4 2007, 05:07 PM~9373467
> *14x6 homie    id like to get some 13x7 daytons soon though
> *


i would stay with 14x6 so i dont have to do any grinding :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Dec 7 2007, 01:31 AM~9395039
> *i would stay with 14x6 so i dont have to do any grinding :biggrin:
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Dec 7 2007, 12:31 AM~9395039
> *i would stay with 14x6 so i dont have to do any grinding :biggrin:
> *


actually i think 13x7 daytons fit.. diffrent offset then chinas and zeniths..


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 25 2007, 04:35 AM~9298844
> *all the poer works except the heated/ ac seats...this winter we are gonna try to fab the matching door panels to fit so we will hook up all the 05 buttons to work..i post pics when its done
> *


WHY DON'T THE HEATED PART WORK ? THE O.G. SEATS ARE HEATED 
COULDN'T YOU JUST HOOK IT UP TO THE SAME WIRE'S FOR THE HEAT ?


----------



## behind the 8 ball

:0 really nice great job


> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 09:50 AM~9281433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GPC CADDY

I believe he said the air conditioned part does not work yet and it will work once he gets back home, I think the problem has been solved. Betterr get that heater on in that garage boy the chrome gonna get all fucked up!! See u in a few days slut bag!!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 9 2007, 04:25 PM~9411444
> *WHY DON'T THE HEATED PART WORK ? THE O.G. SEATS ARE HEATED
> COULDN'T YOU JUST HOOK IT UP TO THE SAME WIRE'S FOR THE HEAT ?
> *


i didnt want to fuck up any of the controls on the new door panels cuz we are going to mold them to make them work..so i figured id just wait..


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Dec 9 2007, 11:01 PM~9414776
> *:0 really nice great job
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie..


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by GPC CADDY_@Dec 10 2007, 12:36 AM~9415432
> *I believe he said the air conditioned part does not work yet and it will work once he gets back home, I think the problem has been solved. Betterr get that heater on in that garage boy the chrome gonna get all fucked up!! See u in a few days slut bag!!
> *


im gonna try to get it to chris' shop when i get home..if the roads are good..i was gonna bring it before i came out to vegas but i didnt have time. yeah see you in a few, bitch tits..


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 10 2007, 06:13 AM~9416263
> *i didnt want to fuck up any of the controls on the new door panels cuz we are going to mold them to make them work..so i figured id just wait..
> *


THANKS FOR THE REPLY . LOOKS GOOD , ANY PIC'S OR DETAILS ON
THE INSTALL & MODZ YOU HAD TO MAKE TO GET THE POWER TO WORK
& GET THE BACK SEAT IN ? THERES 1 DOWN HERE I SAW ON THE SHAW 
I ASKED DUDE ABOUT IT & HE SAID ALL HE GOT TO WORK WAS THE SEAT CONTROLS . THAT'S WHY I ASKED YOU ABOUT YOURS .


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 10 2007, 01:33 PM~9418659
> *THANKS FOR THE REPLY . LOOKS GOOD , ANY PIC'S OR DETAILS ON
> THE INSTALL & MODZ YOU HAD TO MAKE TO GET THE POWER TO WORK
> & GET THE BACK SEAT IN ?  THERES 1 DOWN HERE I SAW ON THE SHAW
> I ASKED DUDE ABOUT IT & HE SAID ALL HE GOT TO WORK WAS THE SEAT CONTROLS . THAT'S WHY I ASKED YOU ABOUT YOURS .
> *


well im a dumb ass and didnt take any pics while it was getting done but the back seat had to have some of the plastic nitched out and alot of stupid test fitting..and welding brackets for both top and bottom seats..the crazy thing is that the new seats were only like 2 inches shorter door to door then the old so an inch on each side... the power shit was done by this hot rod guy who is reallly good with all that shit..but he said everything will def. work whern i get them new door panels made.. if you really want to know more just pm me and give me a holla..


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

wuz up homie how you been in vegas?


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 10 2007, 10:41 PM~9423234
> *well im a dumb ass and didnt take any pics while it was getting done but the back seat had to have some of the plastic nitched out and alot of stupid test fitting..and welding brackets for both top and bottom seats..the crazy thing is that the new seats were only like 2 inches shorter door to door then the old so an inch on each side... the power shit was done by this hot rod guy who is reallly good with all that shit..but he said everything will def. work whern i get them new door panels made.. if you really want to know more just pm me and give me a holla..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650

nice!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Dec 10 2007, 10:42 PM~9423246
> *wuz up homie how you been in vegas?
> *


pretty good man.. gotta love this sunny weather all the time...wish i had my car here but fuck it.. dude give me your number again so we can roll that fleet of yours..i wanna see what shes got..


----------



## lakewood_253

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 7 2007, 06:14 AM~9395508
> *actually i think 13x7 daytons fit.. diffrent offset then chinas and zeniths..
> *


your right about the daytons-i heard zeniths is same offset as daytons 2-but i can only afford chinas  ...


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Dec 12 2007, 12:12 AM~9432611
> *your right about the daytons-i heard zeniths is same offset as daytons 2-but i can only afford chinas   ...
> *


i hear you man those fuckers aint cheap..but worth it..stainless spokes, chrome is alot better, and 14x6 look like ass..lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowriders2choppers

looks real nice! didn't know what to expect when i seen the topic.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 12 2007, 08:14 AM~9433386
> *i hear you man those fuckers aint cheap..but worth it..stainless spokes, chrome is alot better, and 14x6 look like ass..lol :biggrin:
> *


no doubt, besides if your going to go with a custom ride u gotta have some sweet rims for it


----------



## Texas Massacre

Looks good!


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Dec 12 2007, 12:12 AM~9432611
> *your right about the daytons-i heard zeniths is same offset as daytons 2-but i can only afford chinas   ...
> *


 :nono: 
NOPE THEY AIN'T !!!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 12 2007, 11:30 PM~9441578
> *:nono:
> NOPE THEY AIN'T !!!!!!
> *


thats right..zeniths same as chinas...zeniths are shit too...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

:0


> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 15 2007, 03:52 PM~9460082
> *thats right..zeniths same as chinas...zeniths are shit too...
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX

:roflmao:


----------



## big body brian

hey bro they changed the off set on the zeniths so they are the same as daytons. thats what my boy jd from individuals told me and he works there.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by big body brian_@Dec 20 2007, 08:29 AM~9491518
> *hey bro they changed the off set on the zeniths so they are the same as daytons. thats what my boy jd from individuals told me and he works there.
> *


damn i didnt know that.. il have to look into it..good lookin out homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by big body brian_@Dec 20 2007, 08:29 AM~9491518
> *hey bro they changed the off set on the zeniths so they are the same as daytons. thats what my boy jd from individuals told me and he works there.
> *


*HOW RECENTLY ?????*
*I KNOW SOME 1 WHO BOUGHT SOME 2 TO 3 MONTHS AGO & THE
OFF SET STILL RUBBED ON HIS BIG BODY SO HE GOT RID OF THEM .*


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 21 2007, 01:23 AM~9499281
> *HOW RECENTLY ?????
> I KNOW SOME 1 WHO BOUGHT SOME 2 TO 3 MONTHS AGO & THE
> OFF SET STILL RUBBED ON HIS BIG BODY SO HE GOT RID OF THEM .
> *


hmm..looks like we got some contravercy.. so whos got the truth??


----------



## ROCapCitywhiteboy

Killer Work


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 21 2007, 03:23 AM~9499281
> *HOW RECENTLY ?????
> I KNOW SOME 1 WHO BOUGHT SOME 2 TO 3 MONTHS AGO & THE
> OFF SET STILL RUBBED ON HIS BIG BODY SO HE GOT RID OF THEM .
> *


was his set used? they could of just changed it after those specific ones were made


----------



## HittinCornerz93

Looks good homie!


----------



## SILVERLAC305

IT LOOKS GOOD BUT MY HOMIE JUST PUT 07 DEVILLE SEATS IN HOOD MONEY


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 23 2007, 09:44 PM~9518011
> *was his set used? they could of just changed it after those specific ones were made
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NO THEY WERE NEW & HE BOUGHT THEM FROM *JD*


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 25 2007, 11:13 PM~9532318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NO THEY WERE NEW & HE BOUGHT THEM FROM JD
> *


ouch.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by SILVERLAC305_@Dec 25 2007, 08:37 PM~9530912
> *IT LOOKS GOOD BUT MY HOMIE JUST PUT 07 DEVILLE SEATS IN HOOD MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good.. back seat looks pretty wrinkly and front passanger seat looks alittle off.. anymore pics?


----------



## 1980caddy

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 26 2007, 02:36 PM~9535390
> *looks good.. back seat looks pretty wrinkly and front passanger seat looks alittle off.. anymore pics?
> *


yea the front seats look crooked, especially the passenger seat? :scrutinize:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 26 2007, 04:36 PM~9535390
> *looks good.. back seat looks pretty wrinkly and front passanger seat looks alittle off.. anymore pics?
> *




the quality of the install dont matter *****, they 07 seats... 



:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 26 2007, 04:31 PM~9535747
> *the quality of the install dont matter *****, they 07 seats...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :uh: How can you say that? :0 :nono: Quality ALWAYS counts :loco: :scrutinize: 

I like the swap... was it a lot of fabrication to get them in?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 26 2007, 03:31 PM~9535747
> *the quality of the install dont matter *****, they 07 seats...
> :biggrin:
> *


lol jeez this fuckin guy..tuna you still mad that i got them seats...damn man you need to quit hatin..the 07 seats look good..but to me the 05s look more factory for the car..whats your ass been up to? decide to grow some balls and build another lowrider yet? :0 haha.. ok im ready for whatever witty, cocky remark you got for me buddy..lay it on me :biggrin:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Dec 26 2007, 03:58 PM~9536026
> *  :wow:  :uh: How can you say that?  :0  :nono: Quality ALWAYS counts :loco:  :scrutinize:
> 
> I like the swap... was it a lot of fabrication to get them in?
> *


it was about a full week of work.. i guess easier then recovering the old ones but alot of work to make that shit look clean.. my buddy mike did most of it.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 26 2007, 06:04 PM~9536945
> *it was about a full week of work.. i guess easier then recovering the old ones but alot of work to make that shit look clean.. my buddy mike did most of it.
> *


I ACTUALLY LIKE YOUR 05 SEATS MORE , THEY SEEM TO FIT THE
STYLE BETTER SPECIALLY WITH THE SEAT BELT ON THE SEAT ITSELF .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz+Dec 26 2007, 05:58 PM~9536026-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :uh: How can you say that?  :0  :nono: Quality ALWAYS counts :loco:  :scrutinize:
> 
> I like the swap... was it a lot of fabrication to get them in?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was sarcasm..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-XLowLifeX_@Dec 26 2007, 08:02 PM~9536911
> *lol jeez this fuckin guy..tuna you still mad that i got them seats...damn man you need to quit hatin..the 07 seats look good..but to me the 05s look more factory for the car..whats your ass been up to? decide to grow some balls and build another lowrider yet? :0  haha.. ok im ready for whatever witty, cocky remark you got for me buddy..lay it on me :biggrin:
> *



read what I wrote above you fuckin pole smoker! :cheesy:


----------



## 1980caddy

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 26 2007, 08:36 PM~9538076
> *I ACTUALLY LIKE YOUR 05 SEATS MORE , THEY SEEM TO FIT THE
> STYLE BETTER SPECIALLY WITH THE SEAT BELT ON THE SEAT ITSELF .
> *


yep look alot nicer


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 27 2007, 06:34 PM~9544779
> *it was sarcasm..
> read what I wrote above you fuckin pole smoker!  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Hard to tell on LIL... :biggrin: Seems a lot of people do really think that way :wave:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by 1980caddy_@Dec 27 2007, 06:46 PM~9545259
> *yep look alot nicer
> *


thanks i thought so too.. most people can even tell theres anything even done..


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 27 2007, 05:34 PM~9544779
> *it was sarcasm..
> read what I wrote above you fuckin pole smoker!  :cheesy:
> *


im just playin wit you homie..and we know your the one who eats corn on the cob the long way dan..lol have a good xmas?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 27 2007, 11:29 PM~9546672
> *im just playin wit you homie..and we know your the one who eats corn on the cob the long way dan..lol  have a good xmas?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

been sick since last Saturday  

You back in the Ohizzle yet?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 28 2007, 06:54 PM~9553825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> been sick since last Saturday
> 
> You back in the Ohizzle yet?
> *


i was there all week..just flew back to vegas this mornign..im sick as fuck too man..this morning i think a fucking freight train hit me when i was sleeping...


----------



## cm 1964

You fucking guys and your caddys. pics look good, but that interior dont mean shit if you cant keep the wheels attached to your axle.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 1 2008, 09:29 AM~9579626
> *You fucking guys and your caddys.  pics look good, but that interior dont mean shit if you cant keep the wheels attached to your axle.
> *


haha yeah kinda like your car looks sweet except for the cracked frame and buckled quarter..  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 1 2008, 11:29 AM~9579626
> *You fucking guys and your caddys.  pics look good, but that interior dont mean shit if you cant keep the wheels attached to your axle.
> *


Damn Chris, whats up homie. I heard you quit lowriding and started building hondas!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 1 2008, 11:45 AM~9580217
> *Damn Chris, whats up homie.  I heard you quit lowriding and started building hondas!
> *


haha i dont know whats worse..hondas or mustangs..


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 1 2008, 12:45 PM~9580217
> *Damn Chris, whats up homie.  I heard you quit lowriding and started building hondas!
> *



there is absolutely no truth to that statement. I am still a heterosexual, so I know that I have no possible ability to build a honda. Just putting everything on hold right now. Maybe if someone in Cleveland builds a nice hopper I'll come out of retirement!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 2 2008, 06:55 AM~9586084
> *there is absolutely no truth to that statement.  I am still a heterosexual, so I know that I have no possible ability to build a honda.  Just putting everything on hold right now.  Maybe if someone in Cleveland builds a nice hopper I'll come out of retirement!
> *


DAMN!!! Why you bustin Clarkes balls like that? :0


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 2 2008, 06:29 AM~9586111
> *DAMN!!!  Why you bustin Clarkes balls like that?  :0
> *



AHHHH finally caught you slippin Mr. English teacher. The proper spelling would be Clark's, not Clarkes. Victory is mine!!!! Regardless what are you working on Tuna?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 2 2008, 10:21 AM~9587058
> *AHHHH finally caught you slippin Mr. English teacher.  The proper spelling would be Clark's, not Clarkes.  Victory is mine!!!!  Regardless what are you working on Tuna?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: too funny..well in Dans defense there are some people who spell it with an e at the end but most of the time its last names. still pretty fuckin funny though. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 2 2008, 01:27 PM~9587468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  too funny..well in Dans defense there are some people who spell it with an e at the end but most of the time its last names. still pretty fuckin funny though. :biggrin:
> *




and I pondered that shit before I typed it, figuring I'd fuck up no matter which spelling I put.

We have Clarke vacuums at work, so I figured I'd go with that spelling, since you both excel at sucking.

:0


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 2 2008, 11:31 AM~9587511
> *and I pondered that shit before I typed it, figuring I'd fuck up no matter which spelling I put.
> 
> We have Clarke vacuums at work, so I figured I'd go with that spelling, since you both excel at sucking.
> 
> :0
> *


fuck yeah bitch..i can suck start a harley...dont hate.


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 2 2008, 12:31 PM~9587511
> *and I pondered that shit before I typed it, figuring I'd fuck up no matter which spelling I put.
> 
> We have Clarke vacuums at work, so I figured I'd go with that spelling, since you both excel at sucking.
> 
> :0
> *



By the way I also said build a hopper not buy a hopper. So until someone builds something hot in Cleveland I'm staying retired. Also I can back up Clark's, claim I have seen him suck-start his chopper.


----------



## XLowLifeX

ooo you got me. i bought it i aint gonna lie.. but in my defense the only reason i did buy it is because i have built one already and its a hell of alot cheaper this way.


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 3 2008, 05:29 PM~9598716
> *ooo you got me. i bought it i aint gonna lie.. but in my defense the only reason i did buy it is because i have built one already and its a hell of alot cheaper this way.
> *



You didn't build a hopper though. Regardless I am giving up on lowriders so I can have fun on my boat, so far it's cheaper. Hows Vegas, cracker? Hit me up. I got the lift put on Pop's truck and it looks great, much like yours.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jan 4 2008, 08:06 AM~9604516
> *You didn't build a hopper though.  Regardless I am giving up on lowriders so I can have fun on my boat, so far it's cheaper.    Hows Vegas, cracker?  Hit me up.  I got the lift put on Pop's truck and it looks great, much like yours.
> *


vegas is vegas man.. you know how i do it.. yeah that makes a huge diffrence on them trucks. yeah giving on up lowriders.. theres a shock. i would have said you gave up on them when you shoved your car into the corner of your garage 2 freakin years ago. you and tuna are like a 3rd of the lowrider population in cleveland and your just throwing in the towel..such a dissapointment.


----------



## cm 1964

Just for those encouraging words I'm coming back. Once the boat is paid off, I'm rebuilding the impala. There I said it. Now my wife will finally divorce me.


----------



## monsterpuff

looks good


----------



## 925eastbayrider

tight int bro


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Jan 4 2008, 07:13 PM~9609276
> *looks good
> *


  thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 4 2008, 10:29 PM~9610936
> *tight int bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209

SIC ASS INTERIOR HOMIE ,,,, I LOVE IT AND I AINT EVEN A CADDY FAN.


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Jan 8 2008, 06:58 PM~9642789
> *SIC ASS INTERIOR HOMIE ,,,, I LOVE IT AND I AINT EVEN A CADDY FAN.
> *


thank you.  :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

DAMM IT LOOKS TIGHT.. MAKES ME WANNA DO THAT TO MY CADDY/


----------



## luxurylows

Nicely done... what steering wheel adaptor did you use?


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Jan 11 2008, 07:02 PM~9671526
> *Nicely done... what steering wheel adaptor did you use?
> *


 none. thats the stock wheel.


----------



## lakewood_253

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 12 2007, 11:30 PM~9441578
> *:nono:
> NOPE THEY AIN'T !!!!!!
> *


hmm u sure?if not then i heard wrong...


----------



## Ruthless2oo6

that shit looks nice & clean homie.. good job


----------



## YoungHef

my 05 interior in the mail lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by YoungHef_@Jan 17 2008, 06:27 PM~9720602
> *my 05 interior in the mail lol  :biggrin:
> *


  has anybody tried puttin in a 96 deville interior?


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 09:40 AM~9281371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i digg that! :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Jan 17 2008, 05:13 PM~9720916
> *:0 i digg that! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

wuz up homie wheres the big body at? so you staying in here now in vegas, it got your num ive been wanting to call you to go kick it but theres notimg realy going on :uh: but if you want go to my meeting stop at sahara and eastern its at the pollo loco and we are there at 8pm :biggrin: or you can go to the elegancia spot too thats on sahara and merylen ( i dont think i wrote that right


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Jan 13 2008, 03:25 AM~9680803
> *hmm u sure?if not then i heard wrong...
> *


I'M POSITIVE BRO , I HELPED HIM PUT THEM ON MYSELF , & I 
FELT BAD CAUSE I'M THE 1 WHO TOLD HIM TO DEAL WITH JD
CAUSE JD TOLD ME THEY WOULDN'T RUB .


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@Jan 18 2008, 07:10 PM~9729904
> *wuz up homie wheres the big body at? so you staying in here now in vegas, it got your num ive been wanting to call you to go kick it but theres notimg realy going on  :uh:  but if you want go to my meeting stop at sahara and eastern its at the pollo loco and we are there at 8pm :biggrin: or you can go to the elegancia spot too thats on sahara and merylen ( i dont think i wrote that right
> *


damn dude i just left vegas. im in pheonix now visiting a buddy then im back home.. the big body is gone though homie.. got me a new project. 58 impala drop. and a 58 hard top impala too. but still feel free to hit me up any time bro. thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX

ttt


----------



## edelmiro13

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

BOOOOO!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 14 2008, 08:00 PM~10417117
> *BOOOOO!!!
> *


well well well look who it is. what the good word. build anything over the winter?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Apr 14 2008, 10:11 PM~10417227
> *well well well look who it is. what the good word. build anything over the winter?
> *


just a small arsenal. :biggrin: whats up out there in them East Suburbs?


----------



## XLowLifeX

not much. just collecting parts for the 58. shit is expensive these days. and ****** be broke these days too.


----------



## PAPER CHASER




----------



## modelmangler

i'm feeling the new interior homie :0 .........looks like you knew what you wanted. good work.

takes it into a different style........late-modern-retro-style? cool stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11196459
> *i'm feeling the new interior homie :0 .........looks like you knew what you wanted. good work.
> 
> takes it into a different style........late-modern-retro-style? cool stuff. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305

vary fuckin nice


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

You did a good job with those seats Homie looks awesome


----------



## XLowLifeX

ttt


----------



## PAPER CHASER

*YOU EVER GET THE A/C WORKING ON THE SEATS ????*


----------



## XLowLifeX

nope sure didnt. haha. car has sat in the garage all summer pretty much. too busy working to worry about it. :0


----------



## GPC CADDY

the back seat took some work to fit and wrap around...front seats wernt horrible just alot of figuring out were to weld spacers and shit.. dying everything to match the new seats was a pain..dash, and all the door panels were a pain.. fiberglassed the side pilars were the seat belts used to come out and put new cadi headliner material in.. carpet was crap when i bought it...real thin and wrinkled so we glued it to the factory carpet so it would lay tight and flat. 


> Can't believe you did such a good job all by yourself


----------



## XLowLifeX

you retard read the whole thread. i said my buddy did most of the work! :0


----------



## GPC CADDY

Just wondering who did the rest if he did most? Is there anything still wrong with it or is it ready to go. Been working on mine be ready by halloween !! lol just kidding hopefully next week. :biggrin:


----------



## streetking

so u got any tips or advie to someone doin the same conversion??


----------



## Cadillac1

it looks good homie


----------



## streetking

so no tips on the install??? i got 05 cadi seats a week ago and wanna know how much work im lookin at


----------



## KAKALAK

looks good


----------



## wet-n-wild

NICE WORK!!!! LOOKS GOOD!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dem Lowridaz

wat up boy cant complain On the interior cuz cadillAC always know wats happennin inside there vehicules but custom interiors is where its at but og kady int. is all good for now
ps. I do upholstery in calgary AB. for Dem LowRidaz F.C.


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 11:40 AM~9281371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good,but that steering wheel looks a lil out of place.IMO


----------



## XLowLifeX

:twak: its the stock wheel for 93 homie. how would it look out of place?


----------



## DYABLITO




----------



## STR8GANGSTA

wut makes it look good is that the car is klean as fuk so it fits perrfect. If tha car wuz more gangsta like wit a fith wheel, murals, sandblastd windows, metal flake etc.... It wouldnt really go wit tha flo. It looks mad hot in that car!


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Jan 1 2008, 10:13 PM~9582849
> *haha i dont know whats worse..hondas or mustangs..
> *


x2 :cheesy: i think dan retired permenatly. :biggrin: 
you know you miss it


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 22 2007, 12:45 PM~9281403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Nov 25 2008, 02:26 PM~12255464
> *x2 :cheesy: i think dan retired permenatly.  :biggrin:
> you know you miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## XLowLifeX

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Nov 25 2008, 02:32 PM~12255525
> *looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. i need some people to role with this summer.


----------



## caddyking

what color blue is that? you got any shots of it in the sun?


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Nov 27 2008, 01:15 PM~12274392
> *thanks bro. i need some people to role with this summer.
> *


im always down to roll in the summer


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Oct 29 2008, 06:28 PM~12009772
> *:twak:  its the stock wheel for 93 homie. how would it look out of place?
> *


LMAO UMMMMMMMMMM I WOULD THINK BECAUSE THE REST OF THE INTERIOR IS FROM A 2005 JUST A GUESS THOU :uh:


----------



## XLowLifeX

yeah just ther seats are 05 homie. not the dash, and door panels :uh:


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 22 2008, 10:25 AM~12496849
> *yeah just ther seats are 05 homie. not the dash, and door panels  :uh:
> *


were do you like to roll


----------



## WhitePapi2006

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Oct 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11958520
> *so no tips on the install??? i got 05 cadi seats a week ago and wanna know how much work im lookin at
> *


 MONEY/TIME/PATIENCE I'M SURE


----------



## spike90fleetwood

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Oct 8 2008, 07:09 PM~11816917
> *so u got any tips or advie to someone doin the same conversion??
> *


X2 looks great homie


----------



## hiakrue

pretty, you really took good care of your beast


----------

